# Check out my site



## chadmac3 (Sep 17, 2008)

Just finished a major update to my website, all new design and mostly new images.  I also added a blog, check em out and feel free to leave comments and such in the blog.

http://www.cwmphoto.com

http://www.cwmphoto.com/blog

Thanks for any and all feedback!


----------

